# Sexy Mercle



## Kenice Lee (Nov 30, 2007)

My sexy girl - Mercle:doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

:lol: That's hot!! :doh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omgosh... I love how you've "edited" out the naughty parts LMAO!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

If you got it flaunt it


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

That's a riot!!!!


----------



## Kenice Lee (Nov 30, 2007)

I have another pic with the same pose in different dog! hahaha 
Hide the naughty parts also, hahahahaha

This is Starry!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

LMAO, too funny! You never know if canine pedophiles could be lurking about. You can never be too careful.
Beautiful Goldens, they look so happy!

~Jackie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Now that is very sexy shot. Clever how you "Pixilated" the appropriate parts.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG that is the cutest idea ever to blurry out her private area!!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Too funny! I absolutely love your signature picture, just beautiful!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, that's two very naughty dogs, love the blurry out privates...LOL


----------

